# Goat feeding techniques to make it 100KG+



## Bakra

Hi all......... just joined BYH.
Lookin for your help. I am gonna buy a 1-2 month old baby goat in a weeks time. I want to prepare it for slaughtering and consumption exactly 1 year after purchasing it. I have done this before too. But this time I need your help to make it at least 100kgs in an year/365 days. The species is 'Beetal' goat, found in Punjab Pakistan where I live. This years record male goat was 291 kg, same species as the one mentioned. I want mine to grow meat quickly and as much as possible. Please suggest the best feeding methods for the above mentioned scenario.... How many times/day, how much in qty so I do not over feed it, what should I feed it for rapid growth and meat production, etc. Looking forward to your co-operation in this regard. Thanks.


----------



## elevan

Can you provide a little detail about the Beetal breed?  I'm sure that a lot of our members will be unfamiliar with the breed.  I'm guessing that it's a meat specific breed?

Welcome to BYH!


eta:  What grains are readily available to you?


----------



## Bakra

Beetal Breed is a large breed of goats, we call it Beetal Bakra in our local language. Yes, all types of grains are readily available at mills in my city. Beetal goats are tall, have a crocked forehead and tall legs. They are raised for meat and for milk too..  Here are some pics from the web: http://www.google.com.pk/imgres?img...g.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/qurbani-animals-iid-270493307
http://karachi.olx.com.pk/bakra-for-qurbani-iid-261977893
many more pics and info are available on the web, just search on google.
Plz help with the feeding question ...


----------



## ksalvagno

Certainly corn will put weight on an animal but you would probably have to be careful just how much corn you feed a goat.


----------



## elevan

Certainly corn would put the weight on...but straight corn imo would not be good.  Maybe doing COB...corn - oats - barley.  Choosing a higher protein hay / forage will help.

Some of our members who have boers may be of greater assistance and should post soon for you.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mixing the grains to be around 16% protein and 3% fat, with 16 % fiber from Roughage. 


Feeding twice a day, instead of one time.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wow, beautiful goats.  I wouldn't mind having one of those!

The key will be to purchase a kid from a doe (mother) and buck (father) who are known to have very large babies.  Then make sure that the baby has had mothers milk for at least 3 times a day for the first month along then twice a day for the second month and once a day for the third month.  This will give a very good growth habit and a good start.  The kid can also have grain and hay for those months as well.  Feed a good balanced grain feed.  If it is a buckling make sure that it does not get too much calcium in it's feed as this will cause urinary troubles and that can be a problem with it's health. 

Make sure that the buck has lots of clean fresh water to drink and goat minerals (if you can get them).  Grain to feed would be corn oats and barley, also feed some flax seed, (small amounts), carrots provide some vitamin A, plenty of grass, green leaves,   (goats will eat whatever you let them have in the way of trees and bushes.)   Many people think you should tie them up and keep them still to gain weight but this is not the best thinking.  That just makes them fat.  You want the animal to gain muscle because it weighs more.  So let him get out and move grazing and foraging for food to build muscle weight.  You can also build muscle by letting him climb on things.  Goats need selenium and Vitamin E which you can buy at the drug store.  If you need to know how much just ask here.  You can just mash it up and put it in his food.  It will make him much healthier.


----------



## Bakra

Thanks for the tips everybody.
So I should feed him different grains, a bit of milk and fodder/ tree branches... ok.
And I should feed it twice a day...
p.s corn should be freshly harvested or the dried one which gets hard and is used for planting?


----------



## Roll farms

Is this animal a male (and if so, is he intact) or a female?  Google "urinary calculi" - you won't keep him alive for a year if you feed him too much grain.

I would think a 16-18% feed pellet would be 'better'  Corn will fatten a goat, yes, but won't build muscle like a protein-based feed will.

Exercise is key, too....A well fed goat who doesn't move much will have a thick layer of fat, while one who's exercised daily (take him for walks going up hill, put his feeder up high so he has to stand on his hind legs to eat, etc) will have more 'meaty' muscle and a thin layer of fat.

I would love to import one or two of those here to the US....stick one in a box and express mail it to me, would ya???


----------



## Bakra

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Is this animal a male (and if so, is he intact) or a female?  Google "urinary calculi" - you won't keep him alive for a year if you feed him too much grain.
> 
> I would think a 16-18% feed pellet would be 'better'  Corn will fatten a goat, yes, but won't build muscle like a protein-based feed will.
> 
> Exercise is key, too....A well fed goat who doesn't move much will have a thick layer of fat, while one who's exercised daily (take him for walks going up hill, put his feeder up high so he has to stand on his hind legs to eat, etc) will have more 'meaty' muscle and a thin layer of fat.
> 
> I would love to import one or two of those here to the US....stick one in a box and express mail it to me, would ya???


It's going to be a male...... and thanks for the reply. These goats are really beautiful, good to eat, lactation is 2-3 litres per day... People have a keen interest in raising these goats and the 250kg+ ones are sold between 1000-6000 dollars... But you can find a good adult male for like 300-500 dollars.
What are feed pellets , never heard of these... the things readily available to me are rice, maize, wheat, flours, peas, pulses, etc etc, 10 different types of trees... and ?? What should I feed my goat to make him heavy... people at my end feed them 'Desi Ghee'(it's a type of vegetable oil), milk, fodder, almonds for healthy goats.


----------



## Bakra

@All
Check some more pics of Beetal goats, you'll like them.
http://rawalpindi.olx.com.pk/qurbani-bakras-twns-doonday-for-sale-very-resonable-price-iid-271999423
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/white-bakra-for-sale-for-qurbani-iid-267751337
give all the pics in this a look... you will not be disappointed 
http://lahore.olx.com.pk/bakras-for-sale-in-lahore-mandi-iid-272461878
this one is for $500
http://gujrat.olx.com.pk/i-want-to-sale-my-bakra-iid-271441720


----------



## Roll farms

They won't let me bring them into the US b/c Pakistan is not Scrapie or Hoof and Mouth Disease free.

I've begged, pleaded, and offered to bribe officials.  No go....

Feed pellets are made when they take different ingredients, grind them, and press them together (extrusion) to form pellets that can be fed to the goat.  Has all the 'good stuff' in it already, so you don't have to feed them X amount of this, X amount of that, etc. to make it equal one good feed.


----------



## Bakra

Oh, I see.... we don't have these pellets available here.
Looks like I'll have to feed him grass, tree branches, hay, and some grains like oats, wheat, corn in little qty. What do you say about peels of chickpeas and dried cotton seeds.. I have heard they're good for fattening goats.


----------



## elevan

I would probably opt for maize (corn) and peas and feed them fresh - plant and all to the goat.  Phosphorus content increases when they are dried and that's when you get into concerns with urinary calculi (UC).  Feed fresh (entire plants) if you can.

Are the pulses that you can get fresh or dried?  They would provide a higher protein but fresh would be preferable over dried if you can (again because of the phosphorus issue).

Fodder definitely is needed to maintain a healthy rumen function.

Almonds are good for protein and vitamin E but be careful about feeding too many (again because of the phosphorus issue).

I don't know about feeding milk to a goat beyond weaning...it's not really something that I would do.

You mentioned 10 different types of trees...what types (just want to make sure you don't have anything bad for the goats)?  These will be good to help you provide the long fiber that the goats need.

'Desi Ghee' (a vegetable oil) would be a potentially good supplement...maybe top dressed over feed in smaller quantities.



_Once you figure out the route that you will go - I'd love for you to add your information to my Feeding Discussion Thread (link in signature below) _


----------



## Bakra

Fresh peas are just available for a month or so in the market. I'm just going to buy peels of chickpeas from the market as people use these to fatten their goats, along with the dried cotton seeds (after oil is extracted from them) and husk or something(I don't know what it is but I sprinkle it on top of hay)... but goats don't seem to eat hay.
The types of trees ummmmmm... I don't know their english names, sorry. But one is paper mulberry abundantly found near my house. The local names of trees available to me are kikar, shreeni, talli, toot, desi toot, jamnu, chipkali, etc.
P.S. I think the feeding schedule once the goat is about 4 months old is going to be as follows:
In the morning, I will give him hay sprinkled with wheat flour, peas and cotton seeds. Then after a break, I'll feed him lots of branches and some grain like corn, barley or oats. After every two hours I will give him tree branches and before sunset and locking him in his room I'll give him hay mixed with all those thing. He will be fed about 5 times a day.


----------



## elevan

Cotton seed hulls are sold in my local mill as a bulk builder, so I'm sure that they will be helpful in your task.

I'm a research nut    so here's what I've found of your trees:
http://www.ethnoleaflets.com/leaflets/rehman.htm

Kikar or babul tree is a type of Acacia - should be fine for your goats, but be cautious about too much as it could cause constipation.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Sounds like a prett good feeding schedule.  Do you have any soybean meal available to you?


----------



## Queen Mum

Hard corn is what they like so he has to chew it is good.   He will also like sunflower seeds.  Trees and tree bark, he will like as well.  If he can eat the trees on his own,  take him to the trees and let him choose what to eat. That would be best.  He will like small amounts of rice,  beans, lentils, (high in protein)  mixed with oats.   But remember, grain is not really good in high amounts because it makes a LOT of fat on the goat.  And you will get better weight from muscles.  Beans are not grain.  Rice is grain.   Goats also like peanuts, and fresh vegetables, squash, pumpkin, and fruit.   I know where you live there are many fruits and vegetables available so you will have to experiment with what he will and will not eat.   But if it is green and growing, he will probably like it.    

*BUT DO NOT FEED HIM APRICOTS, PEACHES, PLUMS, CHERRIES or ANYTHING FROM THOSE TREES. *  The *wilted* leaves and fruit from those kinds of trees are poison to goats.   

Hay (dried grass)  is good, but fresh grass is just as good and trees and bushes are great!   

Pellets are grains that have been ground up and mashed together when they are wet to make small pieces.  They look like this.   







You don't need to feed pellets to have a healthy animal.   

Remember, goats eat for a while and then they stop and rest.   They key is to balance green leafy foods.  That is what they need the most of.  And then vegetables next, followed by grain.   He should always have poop that looks like hard round raisins.   If it starts to come out in clumps or looks like mud then he is getting too much grain or too much of the wrong kind of something.  Cut back to just green leafy foods and trees and give him some yogurt.  

If he gets sick for any reason, give him a cup of warm of water and molasses, mixed with some yogurt to settle his stomach.


----------



## Bakra

@220kidsonhill
I'm afraid not very frequently.

@Queen Mum
Thank you so much for your help and yes when they start pooping the way they aren't supposed to, we give goats some local remedies which make them fine. BTW I have one or two peach and apricot trees in my house and never knew it was poisonous for goats.... will watch out now.

@elevan
hahahaha I knew someone would be researching on the goat specie I mentioned but not local trees...  . Good try mate, like your style


----------



## Bakra

And these goats taste really good


----------



## elevan

Always keep in mind that what you feed can affect the end result meat. 

An example for those in the US would be grain fed and grass fed beef....they both have different taste and texture...and not all breeds are conducive to being grass fed.

Yeah, I figured that others would be looking at the goat (and trust me I did) but I like to look at the things surrounding the goat too    Both fauna and flora interest me.


----------



## Bakra

Glad that I joined this forum.... if anyone wants to see more local bulls/goats of pakistani breeds being sold for a religious festival, Eid-ul-Azha each year, here is a link http://www.facebook.com/Halal.Farms?sk=photos... surroundings are cool too.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bakra said:
			
		

> @220kidsonhill
> I'm afraid not very frequently.
> 
> @Queen Mum
> Thank you so much for your help and yes when they start pooping the way they aren't supposed to, we give goats some local remedies which make them fine. BTW I have one or two peach and apricot trees in my house and never knew it was poisonous for goats.... will watch out now.
> 
> @elevan
> hahahaha I knew someone would be researching on the goat specie I mentioned but not local trees...  . Good try mate, like your style


They can eat the leaves that are on the peach apricot trees but not the wilted leaves that fall from the trees until they are brown and dry.  And they can not eat the fruit.  They will strip the bark right off the trees and kill the trees.  So you have to make sure they don't eat the leaves from the ground.   What happens is when the leaves fall from the trees they wilt develop a poison called cyanide that will kill the goat.   So it is better to put a BIG fence around the trees.  

Everyone here loves goats and probably wants one now for their herd.  I know I would really like one of your kind.  I like big goats.  My best milk goat weighs 113 kg. This is her picture... 







She is NOT a meat goat.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bakra said:
			
		

> Glad that I joined this forum.... if anyone wants to see more local bulls/goats of pakistani breeds being sold for a religious festival, Eid-ul-Azha each year, here is a link http://www.facebook.com/Halal.Farms?sk=photos... surroundings are cool too.


Some of the colors of those goats are just amazingly beautiful.  And the ears are so LONG.   The Beetal goats are wonderful.  I love the spotted ones.   I think the husks on from the peas and chickpeas would be a great addition to your feeding schedule.


----------



## elevan

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Bakra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that I joined this forum.... if anyone wants to see more local bulls/goats of pakistani breeds being sold for a religious festival, Eid-ul-Azha each year, here is a link http://www.facebook.com/Halal.Farms?sk=photos... surroundings are cool too.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the colors of those goats are just amazingly beautiful.  And the ears are so LONG.   The Beetal goats are wonderful.  I love the spotted ones.
Click to expand...

Absolutely beautiful animals.  I do wonder about the evolution of the super long ears and their purpose.  Do long ears help cool the goat?  Or is there a known purpose for them?

Thank you for joining BYH and taking the time to share this wonderful breed with us.


----------



## Queen Mum

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> In most of Punjab and Sindh, the Indus plains have many fluvial landforms that support various natural biomes including tropical and subtropical dry and moist broadleaf forestry as well as tropical and xeric shrublands (deserts of Thal in Punjab, Tharparkar in Sindh and Cholistan in both). The tropical forests support mulberry (Morus alba), sheesham (Dalbergia sissoo), babul or kikar (Acacia nilotica) and species of Eucalyptus and Populus euphratica which provide timber. The subtropical dry forests support dominant tree species of phulai (Acacia modesta), kau (Olea cuspidata) and hopbush (Dodonaea viscosa). The xeric shrublands are home to vann (Salvadora oleoides), khejri (Prosopis cineraria) and kair (Capparis aphylla) which provide firewood. The riparain woodlands grow in narrow belts along the banks of River Indus and its tributaries. Main tree varieties are of sheesham and babul and main shrub varieties are reed beds and tamarisk (Tamarax dioica) bushes.


This is what Wikipedia had to say about the trees in Punjab region.   I'll look them up on the goat poisonous trees list.


----------



## Bakra

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most of Punjab and Sindh, the Indus plains have many fluvial landforms that support various natural biomes including tropical and subtropical dry and moist broadleaf forestry as well as tropical and xeric shrublands (deserts of Thal in Punjab, Tharparkar in Sindh and Cholistan in both). The tropical forests support mulberry (Morus alba), sheesham (Dalbergia sissoo), babul or kikar (Acacia nilotica) and species of Eucalyptus and Populus euphratica which provide timber. The subtropical dry forests support dominant tree species of phulai (Acacia modesta), kau (Olea cuspidata) and hopbush (Dodonaea viscosa). The xeric shrublands are home to vann (Salvadora oleoides), khejri (Prosopis cineraria) and kair (Capparis aphylla) which provide firewood. The riparain woodlands grow in narrow belts along the banks of River Indus and its tributaries. Main tree varieties are of sheesham and babul and main shrub varieties are reed beds and tamarisk (Tamarax dioica) bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what Wikipedia had to say about the trees in Punjab region.   I'll look them up on the goat poisonous trees list.
Click to expand...

Mulberry trees are abundant in the area I live as well as some kikar trees and I have seen the populus ephetra trees, they are called PAPULAR locally.
BTW nice goat you have. It's a large one but has small ears... In Pak, we have small "Tedy goats" which have ears similar to the ones of your goat... Larger breeds, Desi and Beetal, etc etc have long ears. I don't know if Desi Bakra/ Goat is the name of the specie itself, but generally we call a goat DESI BAKRA if it has long ears, long legs, is tall and heavy, but does not have crooked head like the Beetal. BTW how much milk does your goat produce/day on average... the average beetal goat produces 2-3 litres/day.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Bakra

Beetal Bakra/Goat
291kg FAISALABAD BAKRA SHOW WINNER 2011 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ese6jJuCs
280kg FAISALABAD BAKRA SHOW WINNER 2010
$6000 goat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tMyrOq6VQoo
Keen goat lovers easily get their Beetals over 100kg and raise them as a side-business. People from different fields, like vegetable vendors, keep 1 or 2 babies near their stall, feed them from left-overs from the market, and after an year sell these for extra income... they fetch much higher rates at the occasion of Eid.


----------



## Queen Mum

Mama gives 1.9 liters of milk two times each day or about 3.8 liters every day.  She is an Alpine dairy goat.  So she is specifically bred for milk.   She is unusually large for her breed.  Most goats of her type are much smaller.   But they give a lot of milk.   

There are several breeds of meat goats in the United States.   Boer goats are a very popular breed of meat goat.   They look more like the Beetal goats that you showed us.  They have long ears and are much more thick in the body.  They get very heavy.  If you look at the section of the website Best Looking Buck, you will see some very good examples of  excellant meat goats bucks.


----------



## Bakra

I had came across boer goats earlier on the net, fine looking animals they are.
I forgot to post my introduction......
My hobbies are keeping pets/livestock and hunting. I currently have 8 chickens, 13 ducks, 2 watch dogs, 3 guineafowls, 3 turkeys, 4 rabbits, and a goat which will be slaughtered the day on 7th Nov on Eid... then I'm planning to buy a baby male beetal goat for the next eid. All these are in my house, don't live on a farm, but in a city. In my village, I have a pregnant buffalo and a dry buffalo. Hope to learn new things from all of you.... Thanks for your help.
Edit: Couldn't find the section "Best looking Buck", could you post the link here? Thanks.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bakra said:
			
		

> Beetal Bakra/Goat
> 291kg FAISALABAD BAKRA SHOW WINNER 2011
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ese6jJuCs
> 280kg FAISALABAD BAKRA SHOW WINNER 2010
> $6000 goat
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=tMyrOq6VQoo
> Keen goat lovers easily get their Beetals over 100kg and raise them as a side-business. People from different fields, like vegetable vendors, keep 1 or 2 babies near their stall, feed them from left-overs from the market, and after an year sell these for extra income... they fetch much higher rates at the occasion of Eid.


Here we breed them to be big as pack goats.  The idea is to get the size for strength and agility.  So we want them to have strong legs and muscles.  If you want to really succeed with a competition like that you would want an animal that is not only heavy but big and strong!   I see what they are going for is the weight, but if you have a big animal to begin with, then breeding (in the long run) for a bigger animal would be the way to start.  So get a BIG baby, not just a fat one.  And maybe if you want to make extra money, find a doe that is very big and then work on getting bigger and bigger babies.  

Mama gives me very big babies.  She is big so she doesn't have trouble having her babies.  Her two kids are very tall and they will be about 136 kg.  when they are full grown even if I don't give them special feed.  If I bred her to the biggest meat goat I could find, I could easily get kids weighing 180 - 190 kg.  when they are full grown and then feed and exercise them to get a much higher weight. Then breed them to a big doe or buck and get even bigger babies and so on.


----------



## Bakra

Guys here is a buck I raised started raising 2 years back and it was slaughtered last year. Doesn't it look like a Boer goat? 





Then I got a baby buck of the Desi breed which is just like Beetal to slaughter it this year.... but the goat was only eating fodder, and living in the city, I can't arrange fodder anyway. So went back and sold it to the guy I got it from


----------



## Queen Mum

Here is the link to best looking buck...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13707&p=6

Your goats look great...  You have a lot of animals for someone living in the city.  I would love to see pictures of all your animals.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bakra said:
			
		

> Guys here is a buck I raised started raising 2 years back and it was slaughtered last year. Doesn't it look like a Boer goat?
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/new004.jpg
> Then I got a baby buck of the Desi breed which is just like Beetal to slaughter it this year.... but the goat was only eating fodder, and living in the city, I can't arrange fodder anyway. So went back and sold it to the guy I got it from
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/goat001.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/goat010.jpg


Your baby buck looks like he was eating the roses.     I see the turkeys in the background.   The first picture is a very handsome goat!   He has the coloring of a Boer but his legs are much longer.  They look very well cared for.


----------



## Roll farms

There's some middle eastern blood in Boers (and Nubians) - hence the roman noses, similar color patterns, and long ears.

eta, your goats are gorgeous.  I'll seriously pay postage if you can mail me one.    (I wish!)


----------



## Bakra

Roll farms said:
			
		

> There's some middle eastern blood in Boers (and Nubians) - hence the roman noses, similar color patterns, and long ears.
> 
> eta, your goats are gorgeous.  I'll seriously pay postage if you can mail me one.    (I wish!)


lol, how could I mail a live goat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakra

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Bakra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys here is a buck I raised started raising 2 years back and it was slaughtered last year. Doesn't it look like a Boer goat?
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/new004.jpg
> Then I got a baby buck of the Desi breed which is just like Beetal to slaughter it this year.... but the goat was only eating fodder, and living in the city, I can't arrange fodder anyway. So went back and sold it to the guy I got it from
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/goat001.jpg
> http://i1203.photobucket.com/albums/bb399/B77W/goat010.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Your baby buck looks like he was eating the roses.     I see the turkeys in the background.   The first picture is a very handsome goat!   He has the coloring of a Boer but his legs are much longer.  They look very well cared for.
Click to expand...

Thanks for liking my goats, I try my best to make them healthy...
Here is a link to most of my animals pics, it's a thread started by my elder brother on BYC......enjoy!
p.s some have died or been eaten by me  and there are some new additions, maybe 3-4, can't take pics right now....Go through all pages in the thread.
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=496046&p=6
sorry some pics are missing, like the turkey ones.


----------



## Bakra

Anybody interested in seeing some pics of local breed bulls I went to see today? They are all going to be slaughtered tomorrow. If you want to, I'll go and take some pics.


----------



## kstaven

Would love to see what local breeds you have.


----------



## Bakra

kstaven said:
			
		

> Would love to see what local breeds you have.


sure, I'll take some snaps and post the pics here in a couple of hours..... actually these bulls are just the ordinary ones that everyone rears.......The best Pakistani cow breed is SAHIWAL BREED, are you familiar with it? Here is a list of famous Pakistani Cow/Bull breeds:
Sahiwal
Red Sindhi
Dhani
Bhagnari
Sibbi
etc
One of the best breed of Buffalo in the world is Nilli/Ravi, just give it a search on Google, I have 2 of these in my village.. They are very beautiful, have white markings on them, some have pink noses like mine do, and fetch quite a lot of milk.


----------



## Bakra

Here are a few links from the net....
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78785129332.157151.34507794332&type=3&theater
ahhhh....this ones to good
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78785129332.157151.34507794332&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78785129332.157151.34507794332&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150336659734333.359168.34507794332&type=1
have you noted that pakistani cows/bulls have lots of skin under their necks and have small humps.


----------



## kstaven

Was just looking at the pics.

 The solid build on this one http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...a.10150336659734333.359168.34507794332&type=3


----------



## Bakra

These are quite expensive too.... price ranges from $5000-$15000 though some are sold for much higher rates.


----------



## kstaven

How many Kg would that one weigh?


----------



## Bakra

kstaven said:
			
		

> How many Kg would that one weigh?


Don't really know, but I have seen Paki bulls on the net which weigh over 2000kgs, don't know if the claimed weight is true.. But many are easily 1000+kg.
And we also have this small breed in the North, which at 3years is only about 2monnes/80kg and as tall as a goat.


----------



## Bakra

Guys here are some pics of goats, a bull and a horse, from Murree, a popular hill-station here:





















I decided to pet it


----------



## Bakra

and the cow should be weighing somewhere b/w 100-120kg
And the price of a cow/bull of this size is around $400 -500 here. What are the prices at your end?


----------



## Bakra

I went again to take pics of the bulls, also went to the CATTLE MARKET and saw many many goats, sheeps and bulls.
















Do you have sheeps like this at your end? They have a fat reservoir at their rear side.




assortment of goats




$250




Beetal Buck $250




another Beetal Buck $250




$350 for this buck




the miniature bulls I was talking about.... the size of a large goat, but prices were too high




another small 3 year old bull




Did you like the pics?


----------



## Queen Mum

Your photography skills are great!  I particularly like the first set of photos from the hill station.   

The market looks very interesting.   People pay a lot of money for livestock.  The bulls are beautiful.   The sheep look very odd with the fat on the backside.  We don't have any like that here.    

Why do they have paint on them?  Is that to mark them for sale or to distinguish the owner?


----------



## Bakra

Glad you liked the pics.
People are willing to spend a lot on these animals because they want to sacrifice the best and most beautiful animal they can afford, though the prices are too high nowadays, going up each year and hardly the rich people can afford these.
The sheep with fat on the backside are called "DUMBA" locally. A famous and large sheep breed we have here is "KAJLA CHATRA or simply KAJLA". Kajlas do not have this fat reservoir. 
I think some people paint on them to mark their ownership by painting different patterns... but they are mostly for beautification, along with these 'necklaces' and other stuff.


----------



## Queen Mum

Bakra said:
			
		

> Glad you liked the pics.
> People are willing to spend a lot on these animals because they want to sacrifice the best and most beautiful animal they can afford, though the prices are too high nowadays, going up each year and hardly the rich people can afford these.


It's like Christmas in the United States.  People spend everything they have to buy expensive beautiful gifts for their friends and family.   Every year it gets bigger and more expensive.   I lived in Korea for a while and people did the same thing at New Years and Ancestors Day.  They would buy special foods and gifts for the ancestors graves, every year more expensive and extravagant.     And the merchants, of course, would make the prices higher.   It is like a race, around and around and around the track...


----------



## Bakra

Quite rightly said.
 BTW the image you posted is quite amusing, lol :
And these are slaughtered as to show one's willingness to sacrifice anything for God. Not only do the relatives and friends get a share, but majorly the poor.


----------



## Bakra

everybody, here is my purchase!
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=171981#p171981


----------

